

Ask HN: Frontend, Front-end, or Front end? - bhaumik


======
AdmiralAsshat
[http://gcc.gnu.org/codingconventions.html#Spelling](http://gcc.gnu.org/codingconventions.html#Spelling)

"Front end" when used as a noun, "Front-end" when used as an adjective.

